# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Οι μεγαλοι Ελληνες bodybuilders - Ετσι οπως τους γνωρισα.. (Άρθρο Γιώργου Καπετανάκη)

## vaggan

*[Το κειμενο ειναι του Γιωργου Καπετανακη]
*
Αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80 και στο γυμναστηριο της Νικαιας επικρατει πανικος καλοκαιρινης προετοιμασιας.Οι ανθρωποι στην κυριολεξια τρωνε τα σιδερα.
Παντου ακους φωνες και δυνατες κραυγες,οι μπαρες φορτωμενες οσο δε παιρνει,ο ιδρωτας ποταμι και κανεις δεν ανταλλασει κουβεντα με κανενα.
Ειναι η hardcore προπονηση των τοτε σιδεραδικων που πια δεν υπαρχουν ουτε για δειγμα.
Ειμαστε ολοι πιτσιρικαδες, ολοι αποφασισμενοι, γεματοι ενεργεια και ορεξη για πολλα κιλα. Ο ενθουσιασμος του αρχαριου.
Κανουμε πειραματισμους σε προπονητικα συστηματα καινουργια που διαβασαμε σε καποιο αμερικανικο περιοδικο, πανακριβο (1000 δρχ !) που στερηθηκαμε για να το αγορασουμε.
Μεταξυ των σετ ξεκουραζομαστε κοιταζοντας με δεος τις φωτογραφιες του Arnold στους τοιχους.
Oι διαστασεις τεραστιες.Oι περισσοτεροι ζυγιζουμε πανω απο 100 κιλα με καποιους απο εμας να εχουν 50αρια χερια και εναμιση μετρο περιφερεια στηθους. Μα ειμαστε ομως ολοι στην ουσια χοντροι !
Κατι δεν παει καλα. Πως γινεται με τεσσερις ωρες σκληρη προπονηση καθε μερα, με 40 σετ για καθε μερος του σωματος,χωρις ξεκουραση και τεραστιες ποσοτητες φαγητου καθε μερα, να εχουμε αυτα τα χαλια;
Ξαφνικα ενας τυπος απο το πουθενα κρεμιεται απο το μονοζυγο και κανει για πλακα 30 επαναληψεις!!! Φοραει σορτσακι και ενα πολυ λεπτο ραντακι.
Οταν τελειωνει το σετ σταματαμε ολοι την προπονηση και τον κοιταμε σαν χαζοι με ανοιχτο το στομα. Ο τυπος ειναι 1,80 πανω απο 90 κιλα και μοιαζει να βγηκε απο τις σελιδες του Muscle Fitness!
Γραμμωμενος παντου, γεματος φλεβες,τεραστια πλατη,γαμπες θεικες και ενα αγαλματινο καλουπι που ως τοτε μονο σε φωτο ειχαμε δει.
Μου λεει χαμογελαστος,καταλαβαινοντας οτι τα εχω χαμενα: "Εσυ χοντρουλη ποτε θα κανεις διαιτα;"
Τον ακολουθησα μαγνητισμενος,τον δασκαλο μου για χρονια,μονο και μονο για να μπορω να τον βλεπω να γυμναζεται και να ποζαρει σαν αιλουρος. Μου εμαθε πως το σκουωτ ειναι η βαση για το bodybuilding οταν εκανε μπροστα μου τελειως βαθια καθισματα με 180 κιλα για 5-6 σετ των δεκα επαναληψεων με αψογο στυλ!
Μου εμαθε οτι το ποζαρισμα μαγευει τους κριτες.Μαζι του καταλαβα οτι δεν χρειαζεται πανω απο 40 λεπτα προπονησης για να γινω τεραστιος και οτι ολα αυτα δεν εχουν καμια αξια οταν ακολουθεις λαθος προγραμμα διατροφης!
Ηταν ο θρυλικος *ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΩΡΟΣ* που σαρωνε τα ΜR Oδυσσεια και τα Mιστερ Ελλας με το μαγευτικο του σωμα!



Φτανει να σας πω οτι ο ανθρωπος δουλευε το πρωι στις επισκευες πλοιων,και το βραδυ στη προπονηση μπορουσε να σε εξαντλησει ολοκληρωτικα. Υπηρξε και για εμενα ινδαλμα.

Μεσα της δεκαετιας το 80 ειναι καλοκαιρινο απογευμα και πηγαινω να ανοιξω το πρωτο μου γυμναστηριο στον Κορυδαλλο.
Στα σκαλια με περιμενει ενας τυπος τοσο τεραστιος που με εκανε να ανησυχησω.Ποιο ειναι αυτο το θηριο; Τι να θελει; 
Φτανοντας κοντα του μενω αγαλμα. Μηπως δεν ειμαι ξυπνιος; Μηπως βλεπω ονειρο; Ο μυθος του ελληνικου μποντιμπιλντινγκ αυτοπροσωπως: 
*Ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ !


 


*- Γεια σου Γιωργο, εμαθα οτι εχεις μια κασετα με την μουσικη του Conan (την ειχα φερει απο Oλλανδια τοτε δεν υπηρχε στην Ελλαδα) και ηθελα να σε ρωτησω μηπως μπορεις να μου την δωσεις για να ποζαρω στον αγωνα Wabba Mr Europe.
Mετα απο λιγες μερες ο μοναδικος Σπυρος Μπουρναζος στεφθηκε Mr Europe ποζαροντας με την κασετα που του ειχα χαρισει!
Ο Μωρος τον ελεγε "ο ψηλος". Οι διαστασεις και η ποιοτητα του Σπύρου ηταν μοναδικες. Δεν νομιζω να εχει υπαρξει και μεχρι σημερα τετοιο βουνο ποιοτικων μυων.
Ο Μπουρναζος ηταν μυθος. Και αυτον τον μυθο τον καλλιεργουσε με το στυλ και την προσωπικοτητα του, ηταν βλεπετε και μεγαλος γοης της εποχης του. Πανυψηλος,ομορφος και δυναμικος ηταν αηττητος σε ολες τις διοργανωσεις.
Την πρωτη φορα θυμαμαι που βγηκα πρωτος σε αγωνα ημουν πιο πολυ χαρουμενος που φωτογραφηθηκα στα αποδυτηρια με τον Σπυρο παρα με την πρωτη μου νικη! Το να σου σφιγγει το και να σε συγχαιρει ενας τετοιος ημιθεος ηταν μεγαλυτερη τιμη απο το κυπελλο που με κοπο κατεκτησα!

Ενας αλλος αθλητης-θρυλος της εποχης ηταν ο μεγαλος *ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΚΙΝΗΣ,*ο αιλουρος !




Ο ανθρωπος που ξεκινησε εκτομορφος (γιαυτο ηταν παντα γραμμωμενος), να γυμναζεται με τσιμεντενια βαρη και καταφερε να βαλει τοσους πολλους μυς πανω του που πιστευω πως κανεις Ελληνας ποτε δε θα μπορεσει.
Ο αθλητης με τις περισσοτερες νικες - αηττητος και τοσο τεραστιος - που οταν ποζαρε στον αγωνα τα χειροκροτηματα ηταν συνεχη μεχρι εκνευρισμου.

Θα σας πω και κατι αστειο: Στον πρωτο αγωνα που κατεβηκα ειχα αντιπαλο τον ΜΩΡΟ και τον ΓΚΙΝΗ (σκεφτειται γκαντεμια!) και σαν να μην εφταναν αυτοι ηταν και το τερας της εποχης o τεραστιος *ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΖΑΧΕΙΛΑΣ* απο τον Βολο.




Ο θηριωδης Βασιλης οταν επαιρνε Most Muscular χτυπαγε το ποδι του τοσο δυνατα κατω ,που κουνιοταν επικινδυνα ολο το βαθρο και ανησυχουσαμε μην γκρεμοτσακιστουμε.
Τι να κανω λοιπον και εγω ο κακομοιρης αναμεσα στα θηρια; Ειχα απελπιστει! 
Παιρνω λοιπον στα αποδυτηρια που καναμε ζεσταμα κατι αλτηρες τεραστιους και πλακωνομαι στις πιεσεις για να πρηστω.Με βλεπει τοτε ο Γκινης που εκανε ζεσταμα με κατι λαστιχακια (γιατι τι να το κανει το ζεσταμα ο Γκινης; ) και μου λεει: 
"Ρε Καπετανακη εδω ηρθες να κανεις προπονηση;" και ολοι επεσαν ξεροι απο τα γελια!  Τοτε αρχισαν ολοι να με εμψυχωνουν και να μου λενε 
- "Μην φοβασαι αφου οπως και να χει θα βγεις τελευταιος σημασια εχει που ειχες τα κοτσια να λαβεις μερος στο grand prix!"
- " Ενταξει ρε παιδια με υποχρεωσατε! "

Στον ιδιο αγωνα γνωρισα τους αδερφους "Βarbarians"απο την Κρητη,τους φοβερους πρωταθλητες *ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΣΟΥΓΚΑΡΑΚΗ.
*Ο μικρος Τσουγκαρακης, ο Λευτερης, σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ηταν απαικτος και τοσο εντυπωσιακος, που πολλοι στα αποδυτηρια δεν εκαναν ζεσταμα και κοιταζαν τον Λευτερη και τον Μανωλη που τον ζεσταινε.





Σε καποιον αλλο αγωνα WABBA Μιστερ Ελλας  εκεινη την εποχη σαν θεατης σε ενα καταμεστο ξενοδοχειο, ειχα την ατυχια να καθομαι πισω απο εναν θεορατο τυπο και δεν εβλεπα τιποτα.
Tον παρακαλεσα να κανει λιγο πιο αριστερα, λιγο πιο δεξια ,λιγο πιο κατω, αλλα ματαια. Oσο και αν μετακινουταν ,ο ανθρωπος ηταν τοσο τεραστιος που εβλεπα μονο την πλατη του. Mεχρι το μπουφαν μου εβαλα στο καθισμα να κατσω πανω, μηπως δω λιγο αγωνα αλλα τζιφος. Tιποτα απολυτως. "Ρε φιλε μπροστα μου βρηκες να κατσεις ολοκληρη αιθουσα;" 
"Γιωργο ελα να αλλαξουμε θεσεις",  μου λεει χαμογελαστος.
Που να γνωρισω τον πιτσιρικα του γυμναστηριου, τον ταλαντουχο* ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ*.




Ο Χρηστος εγινε κολλητος μου για χρονια καναμε μαζι απιστευτες προπονησεις ηταν τοτε 108 κιλα και μολις ειχα απολυθει απο το στρατο.Του εδωσα ενα τεραστιο t shirt του στρατου που μου ηταν σαν φουστα σας πληροφορω οτι δεν του εκανε! Τοσο τεραστιος ηταν ο Λιακοπουλος!
Αργοτερα ασχοληθηκε με το μοντελινγκ και τωρα ειναι ενας επιτυχημενος ηθοποιος του θεατρου.


Ενα αλλο φοβερο διδυμο της εποχης ηταν οι παγκοσμιοι πρωταθλητες *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΛΗΣ* ΚΑΙ *ΛΙΤΣΑ ΑΒΡΑΜΗ*.
Ο καταπληκτικος *Φραγκουλης* ηταν τολμω να πω ενας επιστημονικος bodybuilder με αυστηροτατη πειθαρχια στο διαιτολογιο του,με απειρες γνωσεις πανω στο αθλημα και σιγουρα ξεχωριζε με την ευγενεια του χαρακτηρα του και ηθος αθλητη που σπανια συναντας μεχρι σημερα.
Αριστος ποζερ, τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση, προγραμματισμος σε ολα και ανοικτο μυαλο σε οτιδηποτε νεο και προοδευτικο. Ηταν αδυνατο ενας τοσο ταλαντουχος αθλητης να μεινει στην Ελλαδα.
Τωρα κανει επιτυχημενη καριερα στην Αμερικη σαν συμβουλος διατροφης και προπονησης σε επαγγελματιες bodybuilders.




Η *Λιτσα Αβραμη* ηταν ενα χρυσο παιδι με πειρα και τσαμπουκα οσο λιγοι ανδρες εχουν σημερα. Καναμε μερικες προπονησεις στο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μαραγκάκη στην Ανω Γλυφαδα και μου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο  να την ακολουθησω στα κιλα και στην υψηλης εντασης προπονησης που συνηθιζε να κανει.
Πιστευω οτι μεχρι και σημερα ειναι μακραν η μεγαλυτερη Ελληνιδα bodybuilder σε τιτλους και αθλητικη αξια.




Τον μεγαλο δασκαλο *ΑΛΕΚΟ ΣΙΑΤΡΑΒΑΝΗ* τον βλεπαμε πιτσιρικαδες σε αγωνες και μας τρεχανε τα σαλια.
Ο Αλεκος τοτε ηταν νεαρος και μαχοταν με τον Μωρο και τον Μπουρναζο για την πρωτη θεση.
Δειτε λοιπον την διαχρονικη αξια ενος πρωταθλητη Ευρωπης μετα απο 25 ολοκληρα χρονια να ειναι,να ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε (2005)ο πιο φορμαρισμενος Ελληνας με σωματικο βαρος πανω απο 110 κιλα σκληρων μυων.





Εχω την τιμη αυτος ο αθλητης-συμβολο να ειναι ενας πολυ καλος φιλος και συνεργατης.Γνωριστηκαμε πριν απο χρονια οταν δημιουργησαμε μαζι την *Π.Ε.Σ.Δ. ,* μια καινοτομια στο χωρο του ελληνικου bb.
Ο Αλεκος εξακολουθει να στηριζει καθε διοργανωση αγωνων bb με την παρουσια του και την εταιρια του.
Το σωματειο αθλητων να γνωρισω και να συνδεθω με δεσμους βαθειας φιλιας,με τα μεγαλα ονοματα της εποχης εκεινης.
Τον αηττητο *ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΗ,* μεγαλο δασκαλο των δυτικων προαστειων που δεν φοβοταν να σταθει ακομα και διπλα στον μεγαλο Γιαννη Γκινη.




Τον bigger than life και ωραιοτερο για μενα ελληνα bodybuilder *ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΓΡΙΒΑ,* τον Μεσογειονικη-Βαλκανιονικη δασκαλο* ΣΑΚΗ ΠΕΦΑΝΗ*,τον αδελφικο μου φιλο και υπερπρωταθλητη *ΝΙΚΟ ΣΙΓΑΛΑ*,τον μεγαλο προπονητη και πρωταθλητη *ΣΠΥΡΟ ΚΑΡΥΔΑ*.









Ο Πεφανης και ο Σιγαλας εξακολουθουν μετα απο τοσα χρονια να ειναι ενεργοι bodybuilders παντα σε πληρη φορμα και ετοιμοι να συμμετασχουν σε καθε διοργανωση της Π.Ε.Σ.Δ. , ειτε σαν διοργανωτες ειτε σαν αγωνιζομενοι.



Ενας άλλος μεγαλος (ο μεγαλυτερος αυτη τη στιγμη) του ελληνικου bodybuilding που ειχα την τιμη να γνωρισω μεσω της ΠΕΣΔ και του σωματειου Ελληνων αθλητων ειναι ο παγκοσμιος πρωταθλητης ΝΑΒΒΑ, ο θηριωδης *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΙΩΤΗΣ* απο την Λαμια.
Ο γιγαντας αυτος σας διαβεβαιω (γιατι εχω πολλους φιλους απο Λαμια και το ξερω καλα) πιεζει κιλα στο παγκο, στο σκουωτ και τις αρσεις θανατου που ειναι αδυνατον αλλος Ελληνας να κατορθωσει.
Ο Παναγιωτης εγινε γνωστος πρωτα για τη δυναμη του και επειτα για το ξεχωριστο και τελειο σωμα του.




Αφησα τελευταιο ενα τεραστιο καλο μου φιλο. Ενα αθλητη με ηθος και σοβαροτητα,στοιχεια που θα πρεπει να χαρακτηριζουν ενα πρωταθλητη.
Με υψος 1,87 και βαρος αγωνων 110 κιλα με τα μεγαλυτερα και πιο γραμμωμενα ποδια απο ολους,ο *ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ* αφησε εποχη και στιγματισε με το ονομα του τα δυτικα προαστια,οπου ολοι τον αποκαλουσα με θαυμασμο για τις διαστασεις και τη δυναμη του ο "Ηρακλης του Πειραια".



Ζηταω συγνωμη απο ολους εκεινους τους φιλους μου και μη, που αξιζαν να αναφερθουν σε αυτο το αρθρο και που τελικα δεν χωρεσαν.
Ομως που να χωρεσεις τοσους πολλους μυς σε ενα αρθρακι 2-3 σελιδων. Υπαρχουν ομως ολοι στη καρδια και το μυαλο μας .
 Παντα θα τους θαυμαζουμε οσα χρονια και αν περασουν,θα ειναι παντα τα ινδαλματα μας γιατι τελικα δεν θαυμαζεις το σωμα, θαυμαζεις τον ανθρωπο που τα καταφερε!
Εγω και ολοι οι φιλοι του αθληματος σας ευχαριστουμε για τις αγωνιστικες στιγμες που μας προσφερατε !
*
Γιώργος Καπετανάκης 


*

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη που δημοσίευσες αυτό το άρθρο, και ευχαριστούμε τον Κο Καπετανάκη που μας ταξίδεψε σε μια εποχή -πριν ασχοληθώ εγώ- που όμως με έκανε να νοσταλγήσω και να ανατριχιάσω :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστουμε που μας διέθεσες το αρθρο του Γιωργου Καπετανακη.
Ως γνωστόν, ο Γιωργος ειναι χρόνια αρθρογράφος και προσωπικα τον θεωρώ μακράν την καλύτερη "πενα", ρομαντικός και απολαυστικος ,περιγραφει με νοσταλγία τις χρυσες εποχές του ελληνικου bodybuilding. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

κωστα φωτο του λιακοπουλου δεν ειχα δει ποτε :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: και παντα μου κινουσε την περιεργεια απο το αρθρο ξερουμε σε ποιους αγωνες επαιξε?

----------


## Muscleboss

Βαγγέλη ένα ευχαριστώ και από εμένα σε σένα κ ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ευχαιστώ στο Γιώργο Καπετανάκη για το πολύ όμορφο άρθρο.  :03. Clap: 




> Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστουμε που μας διέθεσες το αρθρο του Γιωργου Καπετανακη.
> Ως γνωστόν, ο Γιωργος ειναι χρόνια αρθρογράφος και προσωπικα *τον θεωρώ μακράν την καλύτερη "πενα", ρομαντικός και απολαυστικος ,περιγραφει με νοσταλγία τις χρυσες εποχές του ελληνικου bodybuilding.*


Ό,τι είπε ο Κώστας. Ο Καπετανάκης έχει ζήσει τη χρυσή εποχή του ελληνικού Bodybuilding στο πετσί της και μπορεί να μας μεταφέρει εκεί με μοναδικό τρόπο. :08. Toast: 
Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να υπάρχει και συνέχεια σε αυτή την πρώτη δημοσίευση.

----------


## Polyneikos

> κωστα φωτο του λιακοπουλου δεν ειχα δει ποτεκαι παντα μου κινουσε την περιεργεια απο το αρθρο ξερουμε σε ποιους αγωνες επαιξε?


Ο Λιακόπουλος σε αυτον τον αγωνα ειναι στο  Mr Ελλας το 1986 και ειναι junior,19-20 χρονων,αρκετα προχωρημενος για την ηλικία του.




Οι κατηγορίες στα τζουνιορς ηταν 3 ,βασει υψους και κερδισε την ψηλή κατηγορία  αλλα και τον Γενικο Τίτλο στους Εφήβους.Ηταν ο πρωτος του αγωνας.
Θα πρεπει να το ψαξω για τις συμμετοχές του ,αν και εχω την αίσθηση ότι αγωνιστικα δεν πρεπει να ειχε μεγάλη διαρκεια...

----------


## grtech

Φίλε μου πολλά μπράβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες αν και γνωρίζω λιγοστός λόγο των επαγγελματικών σου υποχρεώσεων.
Πολύ όμορφη η συγγραφή, του Γιωργου Καπετανακη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: .

Βάζει στο πνεύμα της εποχής ακόμα και άτομα σαν και εμένα, άσχετα με το αντικείμενο. 

Μετά από την ανάγνωση αυτού του κειμένου, οι φωτογραφίες των παλιών Ελλήνων αθλητών που κοσμούν άφθονες το φόρουμ, εξετάζονται από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία, αποκτούν αίγλη και κάθε μια τους φαντάζει σαν να έχει να σου αφηγηθεί μια μικρή συναρπαστική ιστορία.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Φίλε μου πολλά μπράβο  για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες αν και γνωρίζω λιγοστός λόγο των επαγγελματικών σου υποχρεώσεων.
> Πολύ όμορφη η συγγραφή, του Γιωργου Καπετανακη .
> 
> Βάζει στο πνεύμα της εποχής ακόμα και άτομα σαν και εμένα, άσχετα με το αντικείμενο. 
> 
> Μετά από την ανάγνωση αυτού του κειμένου, οι φωτογραφίες των παλιών Ελλήνων αθλητών που κοσμούν άφθονες το φόρουμ, εξετάζονται από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία, αποκτούν αίγλη και κάθε μια τους φαντάζει σαν να έχει να σου αφηγηθεί μια μικρή συναρπαστική ιστορία.


να περιμενεις και αλλες εκπληξεις  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: και να ευχαριστησω τον πολυνεικο που συνεβαλε και αυτος ωστε να αποκτησει αυτη την ομορφια το αρθρο :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> κωστα φωτο του λιακοπουλου δεν ειχα δει ποτεκαι παντα μου κινουσε την περιεργεια απο το αρθρο ξερουμε σε ποιους αγωνες επαιξε?


Bαγγελη μολις τωρα συνειδητοποιησα οτι ο Xρηστος Λιακοπουλος που κατεβαινε παλια σε αγωνες ΒΒ , ειναι γνωστος ηθοποιος του θεατρου σημερα.   Τον ηξερα σαν ηθοποιο ,αλλα δεν ηξερα το ονομα του .    
Μπραβο ρε Βαγγελη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Σε αγωνες τον ειχα δει στο Μιστερ Ελλας wabba 1986 στην Πατρα ,που ειχε κερδισει τον γενικο τιτλο στους τζουνιορς , και το 1987 στον ιδιο αγωνα 2ος στη ψυλη κατηγορια ,μετα τον Βαγγελη Λαζαρου.
Ηταν απο τοτε πολυ ωραιο κ αρενωπο παιδι ,γιαυτο κ σημερα οι περισσοτεροι ρολοι του ειναι του ζεν πρεμιε κ του σκληρου.
Δεν ξερω εαν κατεβηκε αλλες φορες σε αγωνες .

*Απο το 1987 θα κατεβασω βιντεο το ποζαρισμα του .

----------


## vaggan

χρηστο οι αναφορες σου και τα βιντεο σου στα 80ς παντα εντυπωσιαζουν τους λατρεις του παλιου ελληνικου bodybuilding :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χρηστος Λιακοπουλος λοιπον!
Ενας παλιος BB αξιος πρεσβευτης κ διαφημιστης του αθληματος.
Πολυ καλος ΒΒ ,συμετρικος ,κ με προσωπο Αδωνις (οχι του μπουμπουκου! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ) ,σε αυτο ας συνηγορησουν καλυτερα οι γυναικες που βλεπουν  :01. Wink: .
Ηθοποιος του θεατρου σημερα.
Εγω προσωπικα επειδη τωρα καταλαβα οτι ο Χ Λιακοπουλος ειναι ο αθλητης του τοτε (να ειναι καλα η αναφορα του Καπετανακη κ του vagan) ,θα παω να τον δω στο θεατρο που παιζει.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αυτο καπου το ξαναδιαβασα εδω μεσα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Αυτο καπου το ξαναδιαβασα εδω μεσα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που!!


αυτο το αρθρο εννοεις?χρηστο πολυ ωραιο το βιντεο και το υλικο σου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ναι Βαγγέλη , το κειμενο αυτο χωρις τις φωτογραφιες.. ίσως να διαβασα μονο το πρωτο κομματι , μπορει καποιος να εκανε copy-paste την πρωτη παραγραφο ή κατι τετοιο και να μπερδευομαι!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> Ναι Βαγγέλη , το κειμενο αυτο χωρις τις φωτογραφιες.. ίσως να διαβασα μονο το πρωτο κομματι , μπορει καποιος να εκανε copy-paste την πρωτη παραγραφο ή κατι τετοιο και να μπερδευομαι!


εγω το ανεβασα χωρις φωτο ο πολυνεικος μετα εβαλε φωτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλος ο Λιακόπουλος,καλοδουλεμενο σώμα...
Να λοιπον αλλη μια προσωπικη πορεία που ξεθάψαμε,δεν ειχα συνδυασει ποτε τον ηθοποιο με τον παλιο αθλητη,Χρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ωχ συγγνωμη τώρα καταλαβα τι εγινε !!  :02. Shock:   :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολυ καλός ήταν ο Λιακόπουλος, απλα δεν ήξερα ότι είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο  με τον ηθοποιό και εντύπωση προκαλεί το ένθερμο κοινό που παρακολουθούσε τότε τούς αγώνες τα έχω ζήσει και γι αυτο το λέω άλλωστε φαίνετε και απο το βίντεο που έβαλε ο χρήστος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως ειχα πει ,σημερα ειδα τον Λιακοπουλο στο θεατρο που παιζει.
Εκτος που ηταν εξαιρετικος ηθοποιος στον ρολο του , θα αναφερθω στο σωμα του ,που διατηρειται πολυ καλο μετα απο τοσα χρονια (Σε μια σκηνη εμφανιζεται γυμνος απο την μεση κ πανω).    Ειναι φανερο οτι γυμναζεται κ προσεχει την διατροφη του ,αποδεικνυοντας ετσι οτι το ΒΒ δινει πολλους ποντους κ στα καλλιτεχνικα επαγγελματα.
Μιλωντας μαζι του μετα το τελος της παραστασης ,καταλαβα οτι το αγωνιστικο ΒΒ οσα χρονια κ να περασουν κ οποια να ειναι η πορεια της ζωης σου ,ποτε δεν ξεχνιεται.    Παντα θα υπαρχει μια γλυκια νοσταλγια ,ισως ομως ειναι η νοσταλγια των νεανικων χρονων.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Φοβεροι αλλα σα το Μπουρναζο δεν υπαρχει!

----------

